# What's the way out of this hell??!!



## Jackstoune (Apr 29, 2018)

I am feeling tired all of this feelings, detached , blurred vision, not feeling myself, mystery, other realities, dream world ,stuck etc
Anyone knows any way out of this hell??
Thank you


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Just ignore completely and focus on something else.. Go to walk and focus everything around you. It will get better even when you dont realise it while doing it


----------



## Jackstoune (Apr 29, 2018)

What about breathing techniques?? 
Can they help?


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Breathing can help.. It can take of anxiety... But heres no quick way to anything... And everyhting can be much complicated... Sometimes just one wrong thought or belief can be reason.. For me.. I get trapped in my head so easily..and heres just total chaos then. Maybe im overly active and aware. 
Sometimes it is that you are just bored


----------

